# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  How to follow threads...??

## AlphaMindz

Hey guys this may be a dumb question but I'm not good with computers at all lol so bear w/ me. I have often times been involved in a thread that I want to stay on top of and if I forget the name of the thread then its gone. Is there a way to be alerted when people reply to a thread you've posted on or even threads we start?

I've heard something about subscribing but not sure what that is and how it works lol. This is prob very rudimentary for most of you lol but I only use my computer software for work and that's it. I don't even fuck with Facebook! 

Anyone know? Thanks in advance.

----------


## almostgone

Go to thread tools above the first post of the page you are on, click it, it will give you a drop down menu, and then click subscribe to this thread.  :Smilie:

----------

